
FCC's deregulation of business data lines could mean a price hike - clumsysmurf
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3190015/internet/fccs-deregulation-of-business-data-lines-could-mean-a-price-hike.html
======
downrightmike
I wonder how much money Ajit Pai is making on the backend.

